

Most Americans say the Internet is actually making them smarter - known
http://qz.com/308602/most-americans-say-the-internet-is-actually-making-them-smarter/

======
ignostic
There was this:

[http://highspeedinternet.com/blog/technology/states-with-
fas...](http://highspeedinternet.com/blog/technology/states-with-faster-
internet-access-have-smarter-people)

Really interesting, even if "smarter" and "higher ACT" scores are not
necessarily the same thing.

